# York Region Aquarist's Club



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

A few folks and myself are trying to put together a York Region Aquarists' club for those folks in Vaughan, Richmondhill, Markham, Aurora, Woodbridge, and the rest of York Region. We have a tentative first meeting arranged for July 16th in Richmondhill that all interested parties are welcome to attend. For now our homebase is on facebook at http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=19103634677
You have to join facebook to view the group.

Hopefully by september we will have a club registered and ready to go but if you're interested in getting in on the ground floor now is your chance. Hope to see some of you there.

Cory


----------



## NewBKaeK (Jan 23, 2008)

> This is a group that will meet and converse on the topic of aquariums. Salt water, fresh water, large, small, anything fish...but no guppies *clenches fist* There are other plans involved in this.


but... I LOVE GUPPIES. Does that mean I can't join? T__T

I joined anyway. You will not hear the end of guppies from me! =D


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks you soo much Cory for actually starting to plan this because all of the big fish talk and clubs are like Whitby and Ajax. That's soo far for me. Having meetings in richmond hill would be great also Markham and thorinhill.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Lol no worries. I love guppies too. Im probably going to get some again in the future lol. Andrew, the other machine behind the club however.. well he's got issues with guppies .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I joined! I am not in area but i want to help support!


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I live in Richmond Hill. Where is the meeting going to be held?


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

Well reading from the wall on the group is going to be in the richmond hill public library.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

It will be there if we can book the room. Andrew is dealing with that and Im sure he'll update us when he knows for sure. If we can't get that though we'll probably just meet at a coffee shop or something at first.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm in RH too, so would be interested. Keep us posted here too.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Will do! (This text is here because a post must be 10 characters long! lol)


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Quick update: 

We couldn't get the library room for the 16th so I have volunteered my home for this sunday for the first meeting. Basically, this will be a meeting to lay down the basic ideas and figure out who will do what. If you're interested in being a part of the executive (no title grabbers please, genuine interest in helping out is what we need) or just want to help get things off the ground in some way you are more than welcome to attend. 

Of course, when fish fanatics gather, there will also be much talk about fish and a tour of my fish collection will be included naturally. Please pm me if you want information on the meeting if you'd like to attend.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

We've set up a new forum so that people who don't use facebook can join in the discussion and get involved. The board can be found here: http://yras.proboards103.com/index.cgi

Hope to see some of you there.


----------

